# Shell Ext.



## OVERTHELIMIT (Oct 31, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if they make a shell ext. for a mossberg 935, and if so where I could find one?

Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I think you are talking about a mag extention. if so do a search for mag ext. for mossberg and you will find many. goodluck


----------

